# Puppy feeding



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi, not sure is this the right section. Sorry if it's not. 😳
Just wondering does anyone have any advice on puppy feeding. 

I really want to stick to set times to feed tilly, 

She was never a big eater, but when I was bringing her to puppy glasses she was getting rewarded with frankfurters (not my choice)😱

So tilly went off her feed, I would put it down and wait 20mins and take it back up, this went on for 3days without her eating, 

Obviously I got concerned and left it down all day on the 4th day and she would come and go to it, but by the end of the day it was gone, 
Is it ok to leave her feed down all day? 
Any tips?


----------



## Dee123 (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi Jean. Of course u want her to eat and it's good she is eating now. Normally u should leave food down all day. U could try leaving it down for a couple of hours then take it away? If she eats u can reduce time down gradually?


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks Dee, 
I've always had Lab's and retrievers and I'm just so used to them looking forward to there feeding times. 

With Tilly cause it's down all day there's no excitment, (unless I put some in her kong and she thinks she's getting a treat)😄

I was told by a vet it's not good to let food there all day cause pups will become grazers and fussy eaters?


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Some owners here have reported fussy eaters. You may want to consider changing Tilly's food. My cocker always grazed, and never really enjoyed her meals, I switched to raw feeding when I got Izzy and they both wolf it down.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

We leave the food down all day for ours because Izzie has always been fussy, even as an 8 week old pup & wouldn't eat much at a time, we also got worried that she wasn't eating so we decided to leave the food down all day for her, her & Poppy now between them (Poppy also has puppy food down but prefers Izzies much more - although still eats some of her own) we probably fill the bowl 3 times a day & then they get some treats, so not bad 

I think go with what you feel, Poppy has never had a problem with eating since she came home 3 months ago, she's so greedy lol


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Lol😄
Tilly is greedy to,but only with her treats. Ha ha, 

This is my 3rd time changing her food and when she gets the taste of something new she wolfs it down. 
Seems to get bored of it quickly though,

She won't eat dry food in a fit (which I heard is better for them)
She's on the brand jameswellbeloved at the mo, dry kibble and I then mix in the same brand wet food, 
Sometimes have to mix some gravy,

Think I have a doggie DIVA on my hands. 😄


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=51.762419,-8.374684


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I used to leave lady's food down all day as I would be lucky if she would eat it all. She had a bout of colitis and we had her on a prescribed food for a bit and she would wolf it down....we have since switched her to a wet fresh food because she just wasn't fond of the kibble, and she is now excited for meal time


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

So much for the phrase "dogs would eat anything" 😉
Thanks for yer advice x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Gypsy was and still can be a fussy eater. she loves raw but still every now and then turns her nose up at wings but almost never at ribs. 

how may times a day do you offer food?


----------



## ilovelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Have you ever heard of salmon oil? I found it on amazon.com and it had great reviews, and says its supposed to support a healthy heart, coat, and immune system. I got it for Lucy cause she was a fussy eater, and seems to itch a lot. Since adding it to her food she is much more enthusiastic about eating! She still won't eat the whole bowl most times, but eats more of it than she used to.


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

@ lucy, has it stop her itching aswell? 
Tilly is always itching the back of her front legs and her back thighs. I inspected it loads and can't find any reason for it, 

At the start it was 4times a day that I offered her the food. She never finished the bowl but would def eat something. 
Then after the frankfurter situation it was 3times a day, 
I've now given up and its down all day even though I add fresh stuff twice a day to what she hasn't eaten


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi, 
Is it ok to feed tilly canned tuna in sunflower oil? 
It would be mixed in with her nuts? 
I heard fish uh good for them and the oil is good for they're coats. 
She is 4and a half months! 

Any advice appriciated ☺



Jeanie 😉


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi, I would think a small amount occasionaly will be fine but it is very salty so I wouldn't use it every day.
I often liven up my dogs dinner with a little drop of the oil from a tin of tuna, I would just recommend occasionally.


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Ok perfect. Thanks for that, ill give it a go, 
Anything to encourage her to eat her kibble. 😄


Jeanie 😉


----------



## Ollie's "mom" (Dec 19, 2011)

*Thanks*



ilovelucy said:


> Have you ever heard of salmon oil? I found it on amazon.com and it had great reviews, and says its supposed to support a healthy heart, coat, and immune system. I got it for Lucy cause she was a fussy eater, and seems to itch a lot. Since adding it to her food she is much more enthusiastic about eating! She still won't eat the whole bowl most times, but eats more of it than she used to.



Appreciate this thread and contributions!! Read on ...
M


----------



## Ollie's "mom" (Dec 19, 2011)

*Ollie & Allergies ???*

Well OlliePup is a healthy 15 (!) month old guy who has been a food fussbudget since he came to us. He's been a Royal Canin boy, kibble, no wet. Loves Marrow bones and pizzle And chicken. Used to wear a sign "Will work for chicken"
About 4 months ago he started to scratch and bite his paws. We spend much time at the farm where fleas & ticks are endemic, never mind feral cat poo & turkey poo fertilizer in the fields. Only health problem prior was one tick, and one tapeworm--unbelievable & revolting I saw the monster under the microscope myself! Oh and stopped up anal glands. Red spots in groin area when started scratching Vet treated for staph. Itching continued. Tried salmon oil, wouldn't eat it. 
After another round of antihistamine, Dr. S wanted to eliminate beef and chicken from diet. I'm convinced he has allergies but not convinced they're for food, my guess is environmental (between the beach's mold and mildew and the farm's pollen and assorted wildlife ...and dust, did I mention dust?--As a housekeeper I make a great NP!) We agreed to the diet change (well everyone but Ollie) and started zirtec. (We're trying to avoid steroids)
Well Ollie is wasting away--ok small exaggeration, but he wont eat any kibble
(lamb or salmon based), will sometimes eat salmon, sweet potato, ground lamb (one day I snuck in some pulverized zucchini. But not necessarily the same day. What will he eat? My dear husband decided that low sodium, low fat Spam was the answer. He will eat spam, yes I did say SPAM,, and sometimes peanut butter, cat food when he can get it, (EddyCat is just as finicky only Royal Canin for her too). He will climb into Mr Morgan's crate for his old puppy food. He didn't like the switch from puppy kibble to "grown up dog food, but finally caved.
So Ive been researching the BARF diet, but am willing to try anything else, I shouldn't have any trouble getting venison. He really breaks my heart when he wakes me up at 3 am because he's so itchy. I know that some dogs suffer from this idiopathic itching all their lives, and I don't want to see Ollie scratching so. (In case it matters he's an F1). I don't mind preparing his food.
I appreciate any wisdom you are willing and able to share re food, BARF, allergies, hot spots, incessant itching .... 
Thank you all for your thoughts,
Monica


----------

